# Recent knife projects



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a knife I made for a friend on his birthday. 1095 steel, Figured walnut, mosaic pins, Kydex sheath.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 25, 2020)

He’s going to love it,by the way my birthday is in January.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2020)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 25, 2020)

Very cool knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 25, 2020)

very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill Clancy (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you guys. I'm pretty much a novice, but ramping up fast!


----------

